# Roof Rack for Surfboard - 67 Lemans



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking to add some type of roof rack to my 67 Lemans to haul a surfboard. Hoping to find something that attaches to the roof rail so nothing touches the roof or paint. Appreciate any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

They still make them for Vans maybe you can modify one?








Huntington Snubber Surf Rack For Vans at SwimOutlet.com


Free Shipping on $49+. Low Price Guarantee. Largest selection of Huntington Snubber Surf Rack For Vans. SwimOutlet+ Members Save More!




www.swimoutlet.com


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool, I hope it works out.🤟


----------

